# Knowing where to begin



## jackitsu (Sep 4, 2011)

So I have a pretty structured (for me  ) outline and idea of my story, the characters, the setting and the bare bones of my plot.  I pretty much have all the ingredients to actually start putting words on paper... and I'm stuck?

This is the hardest part for me... beginning.  I've been staring at a blinking cursor on a blank screen for a few days during writing time just unable to write anything!

I've tried writing whatever scenes from the story just pop into my head, but they are rarely beginnings and its hard for me to connect mostly disjointed scenes.  When I try to begin at the beginning, I get stumped on where I should start, and a million details without actually writing anything.

Does anyone else have this problem?  Coming up with concepts and ideas isn't too hard for me, but actually writing out that first chapter or few is just a nightmare of paralyzing self-doubt while I try to figure out how to get some words down.  How do you get fired up to start?


----------



## Kelise (Sep 4, 2011)

This is also my problem. I know TOO much about my characters and their lives and have written parts of my novel a few times - I think I have about 400,000 words of different plot lines and attempts and just fun goes at what could happen.

This isn't a good thing. I have no idea whether to show them from a young age upwards, or to show them meeting, or after they've been working together for a few years, or...

A lot of authors say that they just start writing at a scene they want to, and then they build up and around it from there. They write a bit before and after and flesh it out as they go. You could try that?  Don't try to write the beginning. From what 've read, few authors do.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Jackitsu*,

What I'm going to suggest may sound like one of those 'easier said than done' things, but I believe it isn't.

Where do you think the story should start? An important event related to the plot in some way. Something happening to catch hold of the reader's attention a bit. Could be action, could be an intriguing problem that arises. Could just be something fun or entertaining, or action-filled.

In any case, start writing from there and just move forward. By the time you get to the end of the novel, you'll know if it was the right place to start. Maybe you'll have to back up a scene or two for the beginning. Maybe you'll have to cut the first scene entirely as you started 'too early' in the story.  The truth is, you're going to have to revise and edit the first draft anyway, but if you don't get that first draft started and written, the revision will never occur.

You may get three chapters in and decide you started in the right spot or incorrect spot in the story, or with the slightly wrong scene, or with the wrong character's POV. Or maybe you're spot on. You can go back and change, if needed, any time.

If at all possible, just start moving forward, and things will fall into place.

Good luck and keep us up to date on how the writing is progressing.

Terry


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are having trouble figuring out where to start them maybe your beginning is in the wrong place.  

I have had this problem with my pieces, so I just started from a point farther along in my story. I have since been able to write again from earlier but my earlier in the story was different from what I was trying to do the first time around.


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to have that problem a lot. What I'd do is start in the middle. Or a third of the way in. Or sometimes I'd start by writing the end. I'd just start writing at a place I could start writing. Usually, I'd go back and add a scene or three at the beginning once I was finished with the rest. Sometimes, I'd realize I HAD started at the beginning.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 4, 2011)

Just write anything. Even if it's bad, trying things that might spark other ideas is better than staring at a blank screen.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 4, 2011)

Start with a scene, any scene.  I often start writing out short parts of scenes while I am outlining and plotting so I don't forget them.  During outlining, plotting, and creating my synopsis I figure out the beginning and they start writing from there inserting or rewriting pre-existing scenes as necessary.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 4, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, since a few people have said they write parts of their stories here and there: where do you keep things organised? Is it on paper, in a file, labelled? Or do you use software? Or just create new text documents within folders on your computer?


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a few working documents, my current section, my entire story, my outline and a few other things. I will paste my current section in the place I planned for it in my main document, usually either the beginning or the end. Then I will clean up the transitions between old and new. 



			
				Johnny Cosmo said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, since a few people have said they write parts of their stories here and there: where do you keep things organised? Is it on paper, in a file, labelled? Or do you use software? Or just create new text documents within folders on your computer?


----------



## Author-Vic (Sep 4, 2011)

Knowing where to start is a very dificult proposition. However one of the pieces of advice I try to follow it this: The story starts where there is a break in mundanity. That may be the birth of the MC or some point in his/her life that the MC becomes aware that his/her life is not like everyone else's. Essentially most everyone has a point of selfawareness during their teen years. For some it comes sooner and for others it comes later.
Consider The Wheel of Time (IIRC) Jordan starts the story when people start searching for some of the main characters. Before then their stories would have been interesting (maybe) local gossip if they did something odd. Indeed Matt may have been the one most talked about if no one had searched for Rand.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 4, 2011)

I keep notes in a journal notebook. 

Then I unleash the godlike might of Microsoft OneNote and transfer all the notes in a working notebook with tabs so I can sort and move things around easily.  Once I've developed the idea into something that can actively be worked on...

I unleash the uber goodness that is Y-Writer for the actual writing part.  (I will be upgrading to Scrivener for Windows soon...)


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 4, 2011)

Is OneNote not suited for writing? I've never tried it, though I've been meaning to look into it. I guess that it's similar to Evernote?


----------



## Amanita (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm struggling with the same problem at the moment, therefore this thread is really helpful. 
I'm not even sure if the story should start where extraordinary things are beginning to happen to the characters, of if their everyday-life should be introduced first. Hopefully, I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 4, 2011)

It may not be an epic battle or an awakening, but the intro shouldn't be mundane. Somethingafter maybe but the start should be exciting. 



			
				Amanita said:
			
		

> I'm struggling with the same problem at the moment, therefore this thread is really helpful.
> I'm not even sure if the story should start where extraordinary things are beginning to happen to the characters, of if their everyday-life should be introduced first. Hopefully, I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## jackitsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the feedback!!! 

I usually write on the computer (Notepad, mostly)... I have sort of a master list of notes from everything I'm working on, then I split them up into stories or genres notes since I write lots of Lit Fic too.  When I actually start writing I usually try to keep it on the computer too but I'm trying to figure out a good program.  Sometimes its Google Docs, sometimes its Notepad... I really liked OpenOffice but it doesn't work on my system (last I checked, which was a while ago.)  I have YWriter (which I don't know how to use, heh) and OmmWriter which is fun.

I tend to write better longhand (better, for longer, something like that) but my wrist can't take the abuse.  Ow.

Really my notes are everywhere, mostly in the head.

And starting has another problem.  My inner critic is RAMPANT at the beginning of a project.  I could write the opening to A Tale of Two Cities and my critic would call me a hack who should work at a grocery store.  That's a confidence thing (probably), since I haven't written in a while... but its so so so strong in the beginning.

How do you battle the inner critic?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 4, 2011)

jackitsu said:


> How do you battle the inner critic?



Just by writing and moving forward, realizing that the first draft isn't going to be perfect and will need editing/revision.

Every writer will find his/her own method. 

What works for me is that I write a section (starting a novel or short story). 

Then the next session I reread what was written the first session, editing as I go while also refreshing the storyline. After rereading/revising, I add new words.

The next time I write, I review what I wrote before, editing as I do. Then I add new words.

I follow this process until the end. With a novel, however, about 1/3 of the way through and 2/3 of the way through I reread/edit/revise to make sure everything is flowing properly and I've not made any gaping errors.

But the trick is that a writer has to write--has to produce a product--in order for it to eventually find a publisher.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 4, 2011)

I let my inner critic beat me to a pulp, then I come to these forums and give people advice that I don't follow myself, then cry myself to sleep at night. 

As for OpenOffice, what operating system do you use? I imagine that by now, OpenOffice is compatibly with all versions of Windows and OSX at least.


----------



## jhahilt (Sep 4, 2011)

That inner critic can be a powerful stumbling block, but I keep her at bay by telling myself that the words can change, and often do. Just because I've committed them to paper doesn't mean I'm stuck with them, often a bad opening will itself suggest an alternative. As for location in a timeline, that should be given by the structure and aims of the tale.


----------



## Immortal (Sep 5, 2011)

The first sentence of a book is the most difficult to write.  It sets the tone of the book and captivates the reader. I wrote it over and over and over......  Eventually after I edited 200 words away I re-wrote the first three chapters.  It was easy because then you have a history!  Just start writing.  Write through your fingers.  Maybe the plots could be used in a next book. Always remember that authors are a bit obsessive-compulsive.  We want it perfect in that instant.  Good luck.


----------



## pskelding (Sep 5, 2011)

_How do you battle the inner critic?_

I put him to death in a variety of gratifyingly evil ways including - ninjas, Inquisitor Glokta, chainsaw wielding pandas or watching American Idol in Chinese. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to rampaging attack gorillas from the other thread...

Seriously I just write the beginning and keep going without going back and editing at all.  After first draft is done then I edit from the beginning.  Most of your first draft is usually junk anyway and needs massive edits.  The whole point of the first draft is to get the ideas out there and the characters and plot moving forward.  Later edits are what really make the book take shape. 

MS OneNote is similar to Evernote.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 5, 2011)

pskelding: Have you used them both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## pskelding (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer OneNote by far.  Evernote's cloudy attachment doesn't work for me. I prefer to not have my writing data in the cloud.  I do backups often enough.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 5, 2011)

You don't have to synch it in the cloud, you can turn it off I think. I don't really use it for novels because I find it hard to really organise stuff. How do the other features compare?


----------



## pskelding (Sep 6, 2011)

Multiple notebooks, movable tabs, movable gobs of text, paste with attribution and links (on by default... very cool!), the best part is a wide open writing area with all the tabs and controls pushed to the side even more so than Word 2010.  It just give you big blank white, you just click anywhere and write.  When I say anywhere I mean it, then I can grab that little hunk of text and drag it anywhere I want, very very freeform. I love it much more than Evernote.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounds great, so I'll look into it further. Honestly though, it's more down to curiosity - I might wind up going for Scrivener.


----------

